# PRR Operations on the Sunny Hill branch line



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Here's a YouTube video of my HO layout running 1950's PRR on a fictional branchline.






Cheers, Ted


----------



## NorthwestPennsyGuy (12 mo ago)

isoc said:


> Here's a YouTube video of my HO layout running 1950's PRR on a fictional branchline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh hey your layout was part of what inspired me to build a PRR themed branchline


----------

